# very odd jug my father found years ago



## galactus (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi All:

 I have posted a photo of an odd jug my father acquired years back. I have heard several stories of what it is, but I know virtually nothing about it, except that it is old.  Does anyone out there know anything about this?.

 Two stories I have heard:  One is that it is an Earth Jug. Farmers would take them in the field as a canteen. I do not believe this, as it is way too ornate and fragile. Another I heard is that it is a ceremonial wedding jug. Probably neither is accurate.


----------



## galactus (Oct 7, 2009)

No one knows much about this either, huh?. I am taking it to a Treasure Hunter's Roadshow that is in Cumberland, MD this Friday to see if I can get any info about it.  I took it to one some years back and no one had a clue. Maybe it is folk art and worth a fortune, or maybe it's worthless....I just don't know.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 7, 2009)

Just the fact that you got it from your dad - it's not worthless - but please do let us know what they tell you at the show OK?

 Also:  If you are going to a show in "Cumberland, MD"...check out the thread for the open pontiled med from Cumberland"  - there is NO info on it...

 It says -
 JHK
 Cumberland
 MD

 If you could print the pic and take it - we might get 2 questions answered on here!!!!

 Let us know -


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Cody,

 Man, you are putting up some unique container conundrums. The ends put me in mind of a mid-50's Buick bumper I had a close encounter with years ago. Is it stoneware? Could you put up some detailed pictures that show the decoration? Was it meant to hang from a loop, or is the top decorative? Great mystery piece. I bet someone will come along and have some information. Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2009)

That is one crazy container!! Does not look American to me.. not even European for that matter.. could you show us a couple different views?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 7, 2009)

It looks like a foot ball from outer space [8D]


----------



## galactus (Jul 21, 2010)

I have never been able to find out anything about this unusual jug. Does anyone have any idea where I may go to find out anything about it?.   This jug was found in a barn 50-60 years ago hid amongst junk. It has been the subject of plenty of conversation and speculation over the years, but no one knows anything definitive.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

Could you take several more pictures in good direct light? 
 As ornate as it is, and ODD shaped...I'm guessing it is some sort of special occasion thing...wedding, or funeral...like that.


----------



## galactus (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry. I would like to, but I can not seem to get the pictures small enough.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2010)

any makers mark on the base?  may get us a little closer to an answer.
 It does look a bit too ornate to be an everyday thing..  I would have to say a special occasion item also.  Does look weddingish.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello galactus and the rest of you admirers.  I am certain of what your jug was for as I have two of them made in different shapes.  In early times of the horse and buggy or the tow passenger horse drawn sleighs, there were no heaters.  Jugs of this type were filled with hot water and set in the coach on the floor.  The people, especially the ladies, would put a blanket on their laps and cover the jug of hot water.  
 So I would think yours is a family keeper.  I also think it is a unique design and in the right place it should fetch one to 200 quickly.   RED Matthews


----------



## galactus (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks for that. That makes sense. There are no markings on the base or otherwise.  If it is only worth a few hundred dollars, I wouldn't think of selling it. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. I have not been able to find out anything before this. Unfortunately, my father is no longer with us. I wish I could have told him about this.

 This one has two spouts at the top. One can be seen on the photo at the top. The larger spout is on the reverse side.

 If they were used as heaters, I wonder why this one has two spouts?.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

Save thee pics on photo-bucket, and paste the "IMG" code here using the image icon above the reply box. Photobucket is free, and they automatically re-size to 800x600.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  galactus
> 
> Wow, thanks for that. That makes sense. There are no markings on the base or otherwise.  If it is only worth a few hundred dollars, I wouldn't think of selling it. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. I have not been able to find out anything before this. Unfortunately, my father is no longer with us. I wish I could have told him about this.
> 
> ...


 One to let air out as water was poured in. 
 I never would have guess they were hot water bottles. I use 2-liter soda bottles full of hot tapwater in winter...pop two of them between the sheets a half hour before bed...sweeeet. 
 Of course, I live in a 225+ year old farm house....your need might vary!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to place a paving brick on the woodstove an hour before bed,....wrap in a towel at the foot of the bed was great, (If you could get the cats off it.)[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

I always have a heating pad at the foot of my bed in the winter. My room is the coldest in the house, as my heat comes from a hole in the middle of my living room floor.[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Kate,...that's the same method we use to heat the upstairs,...LoL,...You'd think more heat would go up through those durn register holes![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 21, 2010)

I wish I had register holes sometimes. 
 My parents' house had registers in the floors, but the holes were patched. I used to hide icky vegetables in there until my cat turned me in!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 21, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif].  I just held them in my cheek all night, just so I could get up from the table.  Mom was always afraid that I would choke in the middle of the night on the broccoli.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 21, 2010)

I hear ya Lobe,...this house had them already but was built during the great depression so everything in here was plain vanilla.....I retrofitted a couple of the ornate cast ones that I grabbed out of old houses slated for doom.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 21, 2010)

Even now in winter, if I close my bedroom door....water will freeze over-night in a cup by my bed. It's all I have ever known, so I don't mind it being well below freezing in my bedroom. My wife, however, takes seriously grave issue with it. We argue about it now and then..but I usually end up sleeping with no covers while she is under 6 layers with thermal jammies...lol..


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2010)

WHEN I WAS A KID SO MANY BLANKETS WERE PUT ON THE BED IN WINTER,IT WAS HARD TO TURN OVER,BECAUSE THEY WERE SO HEAVEY!


----------

